
TeamViewer fixes 'iframe' bug that lets attackers access your PC - axsharma
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/teamviewer-fixes-bug-that-lets-attackers-access-your-pc/
======
axsharma
Using iframe and TeamViewer's custom URI scheme, attackers could initiate
connection from your Windows PC to their SMB shares!

